# Quilt ideas needed



## prairiegirl (Nov 2, 2004)

Ok, I'm hoping to get your suggestions for making a quilt for my goddaughter who just graduated high school. Yesterday, I was struck with the idea to make her a quilt to take to college in August. 
I need a pattern for a quick, fun, easy quilt that a young adult would love to snuggle up in to remember her family while away.
I made her a fleece throw about 5 years ago. I want something pieced, maybe cotton, but I'm open to all suggestions. I don't think I want denim.
Maybe some of you have made quilts for college-aged family members and would share what you did.

Thanks a bunch!

prairiegirl


----------



## Fryegirl (Sep 16, 2006)

I could never do a quilt by August because I tend to hand-quilt VERY heavily, but - I saw a quilt one time that was made of good sized squares and some sashing. Very simple. The squares, however, had pictures of family members, friends, pictures of her house and high school and pets on them. I know there is some way to tranfer pics to fabric but I don't know the method.
I thought it was a cute idea - and quick. It belonged to a friend of my son and it was made for her when she was in college and feeling a little homesick.


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

I personally can't stand them :shrug: but tshirt quilts seem to be very popular with that age group. You basically collect all their favorite tshirts that have memories attached to them, cut them into large blocks and fuse them onto interfacing or stabilizer, then add sashing.

The Wandering Quilter's Life in a Box!


----------



## rabbitsbus (Mar 3, 2007)

I love the idea of picyures of loved ones that was posted. Rag quilts are easy and fast, all done on the machine. This might be another option.


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

We did my daughter a quilt of flip flops - or rather, are in the process of doing it. She is always leaving flip flops around the house so it was kind of fun to let her "take them with her". 

We aren't going to quilt this one - it gets too expensive to wash it. We are doing the sew the seams together rights sides together and then fraying the seam allowances.

A fun pieced flannel one withe the frayed edges or denim would be good for college too. They need to be able to take the abuse.


----------



## ladyrua (May 26, 2006)

I'm facing the August deadline too, for a baby shower. Now I'm a die-hard hand quilting advoacte, but may I suggest a yarn-tie quilt? It speeds up the process *so* much, enough that you can spend a little more time on the piecing and make something really nice! 

Rag quilts are great, and a good use of extra fabric. I like the T-shirt idea too, but I made one and found that the t-shirt decal's started wearing away and it was a pain to get the facing stuff to adhere to them without stretching weird! 

Best of luck, whatever you decide to do!


----------



## QuiltingLady2 (Jan 3, 2007)

Will it be a suprise or will she know about it before it's done? 

If she will know about it. Ask her how she wants to decorate her dorm room and go with that idea. 

I personally love the quilt magazine called, Quick Quilts. They have lots of great fast quilt ideas. 

I also like to take an easy nine patch pattern and fuse the heck out of it with a theme.
ie- baby quilt, fuse animal cut outs
teen - fuse flowers for a retro flower power
adult - colors they like in the nine patch. Then run a large solid boarder around and boarder with fused flowers and/or vines. 

What a wonderful gift. I'm sure she will love it.


----------



## Calico Katie (Sep 12, 2003)

If she likes cats, these little kitty patterns make up really fast and you can use a lot of scraps. 

http://www.sew-and-sews.com/Patterns/KatsMeow.htm

Here's another page that might show the ear section more clearly. These are cute made up in seasonal prints.

http://members.tripod.com/~FVQG/02archiv/0210.htm


----------



## menollyrj (Mar 15, 2006)

While it may seem juvenile, an "I Spy" quilt (or some variation with only two blocks of any one pattern) might be fun. You would be surprised at what will entertain a roomfull of college students...

-Joy


----------



## DW (May 10, 2002)

I made a fast one for my sister...I asked her what color she wanted first. It is rail fence with 16" squares and a couple borders. I am going to machine quilt it with a walking foot. I used some of my scraps plus the green she wanted. I also made a big queen once where I alternated the 16" rail fence with hand apliqued tulips...it was all purples. That one I had someone else quilt. What about a sampler...with her state square as one?


----------



## prairiegirl (Nov 2, 2004)

Wow! What great ideas. I knew you all would come up with the very best. Thanks.
Each quilt idea would be fun for any college student. I'll toss them around in my mind and see what I come up with. We have a large family and several nieces and nephews nearing college age so I could possible use most of them.LOL

Hand quilting is not an option now. I would need a few more months - at least a few.
But, as suggested, there are many techniques for finishing a quilt. And, the most important part of this quilt is that I want her to feel the love that's in it.

Thanks a bunch!

prairiegirl


----------



## kygreendream (Mar 20, 2007)

Go to your local library they will have lots of books on quiltingyou can get some great patterns there. There is one I have called hugs and kisses. It is a 9 patch the inside blocks are alternating mini 4 & 9 blocks it is very cute and looks really nice not to juvenile. If you would like a picture email me and I will send it to you. Joyce


----------



## highlandview (Feb 15, 2007)

My aunt made her daughter a quilt for graduation out of the girls old clothes, t-shirts and doll clothing from growing up years.


----------



## Calico Katie (Sep 12, 2003)

For anyone who has the time to make it, this housedress pattern is really sweet when made up from scraps of someone's clothes. A loved grandmother or clothes a little girl has grown out of.

http://members.tripod.com/~FVQG/00archiv/0105.htm


----------



## prairiegirl (Nov 2, 2004)

Calico Kate, that block is so cute! I can imagine it made of grandma's old dresses.

Oh, I just spent awhile looking at the link above. There's some nice blocks there and the instructions seem good. But, now I'm behind on my work..................LOL
Thanks for sharing the idea.

prairiegirl


----------



## sewing nana (Oct 18, 2002)

I used the school colors and made 10 or 12 blocks tied. Then put a pocket in the back and it folded up into a pillow.


----------



## ilovetodig (Apr 15, 2007)

I have made many denim quilts and backed them with either flannel or fleece. If you don't have old jeans, you can buy denim by the yard at a reasonable price. These quilts are warm, comfy and almost indestructable. I tie them and they hold together real well.


----------

